# Gheenoe vs Riverhawk



## LOWRIDERJR (Feb 14, 2007)

I am considering one of these boats. Can anyone give me some new feedback on gheenoes new 16ft classic or NMZ? In riverhawk I am considering the Procaster which is a 16ft $2,200 or the Kingfiser edition which is 15ft. at $3,200.00. For those not famillar with the this model log onto http://www.kingfishrightangler.com. I am considering also powering it up with a 20hp.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

See this thread 

Gheenoe NMZ MV vs. Riverhawk Kingfisher

Bob Sellmansberger never responed to my email back then.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

LOWRIDERJR,

I'm going to assume that you are located in or near GA from the question asked.  Seems to be a pretty good base of River Hawk owners in our Northern counterpart (GA) and I have looked at them pretty close from time to time.  I was really impressed with some of the "changes" that they had made to the Gheenoe and they looked like great utility boats which is what they were designed for.

I have not seen the new Classic but I would make sure I looked at one before I made a purchase.  It appears that now the major revisions made by Riverhawk are now shared with Gheenoe.  I'm not sure if it's because Gheenoe is a FL based company or that I'm a sucker for buying from the "original" but I would lean toward Gheenoe due to the number of years they have been providing microskiffs to satisfied customers.

The resale value appears to be much better on a Gheenoe, especially in FL, and I have watched Riverhawk owners practically give boats away.

Hope this helps.


----------



## LOWRIDERJR (Feb 14, 2007)

I live in south florida and have yet seen a riverhawk down here. I know the re-sell value in the gheenoe is much better. Thank you for your input.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

With my subjective opinions about Gheenoe and Riverhawk not included I will say this. Looks like RiverHawk upped their recommended Max hp to 20 on new boats. Thats a much needed improvement.


----------



## buck (Dec 14, 2006)

Im also partial, but there was a guy with a sweet riverwhawk in flamingo with an etec. He had some really cool mods to the boat.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I received a response today. 
*
Tom,

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you. Things have been hectic the 
past 8 weeks, as I have just recently purchased RIVER HAWK PRODUCTS, 
INC., manufacturer of RIVER HAWK boats. Prior to this purchase, I was a 
dealer for the boats on my website: www.kingfishrightangler.com.

We are in the process of getting the company website up: 
www.riverhawkboats.com, and expect it to be operational by the end of 
next week. With spring & summer coming on, sales are booming and we are 
staying busy building and shipping boats. Even though RIVER HAWK has 
been in business for 25 years, I only have 2 dealers in Florida 
presently, but plan to add 6-8 more this year. Our boats are ideal for 
the Florida market - fresh and saltwater - but the previous owner did 
not do a very good job of marketing south of Georgia - and never had a 
web site.

I look forward to joining the forum shortly - in the meantime, please 
check back often and again, our website should be up soon.

Tight Lines & Fish Tales,
Bob Sellmansberger
Pres. - RIVER HAWK PRODUCTS, INC.
(770) 725-7720 factory
(770) 361-2547 cell*


----------

